# Back From Our Christmas Trip



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

We arrived back from a 2 week, 3,100 mile trip Monday evening. We went to Las Vegas and met up with my folks who came from Arkansas in their new fifth wheel Sunnybrook. It was, well.... interesting? Challenging? Fun!

We left Tuesday 12/19 around 10:00 AM. The wicked wind storm the Thursday prior left us without power for 4 days before our departure so let's just say we packed up with dirty laundry and gave all food from the fridge and freezer away. (came back on 2 days after we left) We were supposed to leave Monday 12/18 but that didn't work out so well. Seems DW and I had some bad fast food Sunday afternoon and well, we both got very ill late that night. Ironically about the same time! Spent Monday... well, you know....

Had some coooold weather through Idaho. Woke up Wednesday morning to 10 degree weather. It's all good, no snow and we continued on. Driving through Utah we hit some of the lowest temps of the trip. Temp on the truck showed a low of 1 degree. We arrived at Zion River Resort to find all the Outback plumbing frozen solid! No water until the next morning. Learned the furnace does keep the tanks and lines flowing, unfortunately not while driving!!! DS is sneezing and coughing in the truck for the past day... Oh great!

Spent two great nights at Zion River Resort checking things out for the Western Rally. What great folks they are! Friday Morning woke up to snow as we departed for Vegas. Not too much, so we continued on. DD#1 now has the sneezes.

Oasis Las Vegas RV Resort is a great place, just south of the strip. Had a great time. Sunny warm weather.
Thanks to Mrw3gr who gave us some fantastic suggestions on the area. If you are ever there, check out Red Rock Canyon! Oh, and the buffet food was fantastic!! Of course by this time DW, DD #2 and myself have all caught that wonderful bug DS was passing around.

We departed Vegas Saturday 12/30 to head back home. Stopped in St. George, Utah for lunch. Had to park behind a little strip mall. Seems some joker (as I would sadly find out later) decided to pull the black tank handle while I was parked, then close it back up. Discovered that little joke as I went to dump the tanks Sunday morning at a Salt Lake KOA (sorry guys!) It's all good, cleaned up the mess a bit and hit the road.

Somewhere around Twin Falls, ID my autoslide hitch gave out. Dead on the road for a good 3 hours in a Lowes parking lot. Thankfully my dealer had the service manager call me, walked me through a few things and had us back on the road.

Stopped in Idaho again overnite, same spot as the first night. It's warmer, no problems, it's New Years Eve... Pass the Miller please!

Last day of the trip was interesting. And long. Freezing fog through Idaho and Oregon, picked up some freezing rain just into Washington and wouldn't ya know it.... after 9 hours of driving we hit Snoqualmie pass just in time for the snow and freezing rain. Oh yea, the holiday traffic creeping along at 10 mph too.

We're home! 12 hour day, tired, bug eyed and with the only food around being in the Outback fridge.... Pass the Miller please! But hey, we have power!!

THE BEST PART: The entire family had a great time together and took it all in stride. The kids actually helped out, got along well and had great attitudes! I shared another great camping trip with my parents and was able to see them excited in their new rig and... WE WERE OUTBACKING!!!

Life is good! Despite the challenges thrown at us we had a special and enjoyable family time together. Wouldn't trade it for the world!


----------



## sjredburn (Oct 18, 2006)

Let me be the first to say...wow, what an adventure! Glad to hear you all made it home safely and in good spirits. You deserve more than a BEER for dealing with all of that...

Stacey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jeff,
What a great story, I was riveted to every word!

Sounds like you had some very challenging moments with the weather, freezing temps, failed hitch, the kids getting sick, and especially the little [email protected]@rd err, jokester that pulled the black tank handle. Now I know to never let ours out of our sight while on the road. Could make for some fun pranks in Zion though.....









The memories from this trip definitely sound like they will stick with you and your family for a lifetime...That's what Outbacking is all about









Where did you stay for your overnite stops in Idaho and such?

Welcome Home








Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!! sounds like you had an adventure
Glad to hear all worked out and you all had a good time
Happy to her you and home safe and sound

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, some trip! 1 Degree!














Yikes!

Sure glad y'all made it home OK. How are the coughs, sneezes, etc?

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip overall. Glad you enjoyed and made it home safely.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Now THAT'S a trip! We headed north to Portland on Friday the 22nd, and for 600 miles it was an endless stream of PG&E service trucks coming home in the southbound lanes.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome









I can't wait to take a 2 or 3 week trip travelling this beautiful Country in our Outback








Memories like this are a true treasure to cherish.









Thanks so much for sharing,
Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a trip Jeff! Glad you are home safe and sound.

Oh, and by the way... Anybody out there that might be wondering what this Outbacker spirit is we keep talking about...

This is it!

Bravo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> ..snip....
> I shared another great camping trip with my parents and was able to see them excited in their new rig.


Despite all the things you went through to get there...the sentence above says it all.

Welcome home Jeff.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Despite the challenges, it WAS a great trip!
Except, that little bug DS brought along is still hanging around the family.......


----------

